

Ask HN: Have you read "Rework" yet?  - bgnm2000

And if so, how much do you love it?<p>I got it on Tuesday, and finished this morning, so its a pretty quick read. Its extremely clear and concise - I'm going to read it a few more times to burn some of these things into my brain. I'd call it a must read for anyone - working.
======
maxdemarzi
Same here. I caught myself drifting off to personal experiences with scrum
meetings that take over an hour and unnecessary management speeches, stalling
tactics, the constant interruptions, etc.

If you read SvN you have already seen all the material, it's more of a
refresher course and a motivational push to GTFO of here and start something.

